# New levelling device



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

I have looked again at all levelling devices and am not prepared to pay some of the required prices. One set, come in at £130 for a pair! As I am parked for upto two weeks at a time, I am not keen on those black levellers where the wheel sits in a receess - but not exactly fitting. 

I had some wooden planks, two levels high, but upon finding some more wood in a skip, now have a three storey version. Total cost 90p for loads of screws, a lot of bad language and use of a saw!

For what ever reason, X250 on Alko chassis always seem nose down at the front, yet not so on the non Alko format. 

Russell


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Rapide561 said:


> For what ever reason, X250 on Alko chassis always seem nose down at the front, yet not so on the non Alko format.
> Russell


Not so Russel. My Merc is nose down. I also use wooden ramps but made up slightly different to yours.

peedee


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Our Hymer had been droopy rear, we fitted air bags which worked well and then we were nose down..... and now the Rapido with Alko chassis is very nose down.... level ground means we need levellers, and we have now got wood with the fiamma-level ups fitted to it, trying to stop the gravel and muck that gets into the open levellers...and giving us a little more height...

We look for a slight rise on the round and go in front first.

What always amazes us is those that obviously could do above, but reverse in and then use levellers, or vice versa.... why, we try not to have to use them, so go in at the best way for the van as opposed to us.

Carol


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hidden talents Russel :lol: 

Peter


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

carol said:


> What always amazes us is those that obviously could do above, but reverse in and then use levellers, or vice versa.... why, we try not to have to use them, so go in at the best way for the van as opposed to us.
> 
> Carol


Could depend on the view and whether you have a rear or front lounge or even where south or the wind direction is from. Lots of factors Carol. I try and do as you do but do take some of the above factors into account.

peedee


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Levellers*

Carol - I try the same where possible - a sloping pitch and drive/reverse onto it accordingly.

The CCC pitches at Canterbury are ideal for this - drive on and the van is dead level!

I estimate that even on a level pitch, I need to raise the front by four inches to level the motorhome.

Russell


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Levellers*



Rapide561 said:


> I estimate that even on a level pitch, I need to raise the front by four inches to level the motorhome.
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell,

Same here, and it's not just the X250 on an Alko chassis that sits nose down.
Since having the front suspension upgrade from Goldschmitt, we are less nose down than previously, but invariably still need ramps to level off.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Our Hymer had been droopy rear


My Mrs has a droopy rear. Any suggestions :twisted:


----------



## daddysgirl (May 31, 2008)

8O 8O 8O 

!!!!!!


I suggest you start running!!!!!!



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Ours is lower at the front but we just normally just live with it if we are oly there for a nigh or two. as long as the shower drains we happy.

I have though of using the planks of wood the scaffolders use, about the right width and heigh just use one or two depending on lift required.

I currently use the yellow Fiamma things, but if we are on grass or van just pushes them into the ground and bends them.

I have been thinking of making some levelers long enough to lift both rears wheels on the tag as well, as we have had to raise the rear of the van one one pitch or turn the van around and look at a wall all day.


Richard...


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

I have always wondered why on Caravan Club sites and Camping and Caravanning club sites why when they put hard standing ie gravel pitches why when they have the JCB digging the pitch out why do they never manage to get it level, they are always sloping

and 

why do the caravans always get the billiard table level pitches and the motorohomes get the sloping ones

and yes i know there are two many whys in this but im tired and cant think straight other than the pitches i get offered always slope

keith


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

Next time, let one of their tyres down. It'll make you feel much better. :twisted:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

chopper said:


> I have always wondered why on Caravan Club sites and Camping and Caravanning club sites why when they put hard standing ie gravel pitches why when they have the JCB digging the pitch out why do they never manage to get it level, they are always sloping
> keith


Could be so that the pitch drains better. Very often on a perfectly level pitch, puddles collect.

I prefer one with a slight slope, not only for the above reason but my motorhome is slightly nose down and if I pitch with the nose uphill then very often I don't need leveling blocks. On a perfectly level pitch I would.

peedee


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

peedee said:


> Could be so that the pitch drains better. Very often on a perfectly level pitch, puddles collect.
> 
> I prefer one with a slight slope, not only for the above reason but my motorhome is slightly nose down and if I pitch with the nose uphill then very often I don't need leveling blocks. On a perfectly level pitch I would.
> 
> peedee


Depends which way the slope is peedee - you may end up parking the wrong way round & suffering the wrath of parking fuhrer 8O


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Never had a problem yet and on occasions I have parked sideways  

peedee


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Russell I hope you have taken out a patent on your design 8) :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Our van looks nose down when parked level, however when we put our spirit level onto the table it comes out as level, so I think this must be an optical illusion. :!: :!: :!: 

cabby


----------



## chopper (May 22, 2005)

for years i had the scaffolding plank version, then when i changed the van to the autotrail i went posh and had the new milenco quatro levelers, i have never gone so high up so quick in all my life!!!!

keith


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Interesting point raised in this thread - how do you raise both wheels on tag axles? Is that a silly question? I do where possible level on fronts where possible, but once, and only once I had to level just one side of m/h on tags. Just could not get levellers under both wheels!!!!

Jenny


----------



## skiboycey (May 21, 2009)

I used a couple of old railway sleepers I found laying around at a car park we were camped in in France. An hour with the saw and a few screws and I now have a nice set of levellers which I've also made modular so I can dial in different amounts of lift. 

A bit heavy but a lot stronger than the yellow plastic jobbies and free, to boot!


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

DJP

If your Mrs has a droopy rear maybe you should trade her in for a newer model. 

Keith


----------

